# Techno music



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is it just me or do all furries like techno/rave music? I love techno music, especially Daft Punk, their awesome!  

What about other music like Metal, rock, alternative, soundtracks, comedy, and dare I say {country and (c)rap}. <=I hate thees two.   

Tell me what kind of music you like.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

since when? I think it's just you. There was a rant about techno not too long ago


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

A lot of furries like raves and most raves play techno so....sure why not?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the word techno being used by OP to generalize all of electronic music?

If so, then yes, I love techno! ^^

EDIT: enjoy a j00tube video
[yt]mw2YRd-mpCg[/yt]


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

I like techno, but not as much as other types of music.


----------



## kjustice (Apr 29, 2010)

i like alternative and soft rock


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I like techno, but not as much as other types of music.



I happen to like classical the best, electronic music is a very close second however.

3rd would be instrumental music of any kind (metal, rock, etc)


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

Since when was French House Techno?


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> since when? I think it's just you. There was a rant about techno not too long ago



Well then it probably was me, but I don't know if many furries liked it because a lot of things that combined furries and music, it seemed techno was put with furries the most.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wasn't interested in music from the 90's it seemed. Then I discovered that I liked techno and game remixes (because Stepmania became popular in high school). Later from my friends I found interest in classic rock. I'm a big fan of Rush and Yes.


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

I think that the slutty furries use techno to make themselves more popular.

That being said, I indeed listen to techno, rock, anything but country and rap.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I wasn't interested in music from the 90's it seemed. Then I discovered that I liked techno and game remixes (because Stepmania became popular in high school). Later from my friends I found interest in classic rock. I'm a big fan of Rush and Yes.



Holy shit. You're pretty much my twin. And Stepmania, I'm amazing at.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

You are all the worst.  u_u


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Holy shit. You're pretty much my twin. And Stepmania, I'm amazing at.



I'm a two-handed cheater at Stepmania =P
edit: Oh and I'm listening to "Keygen" music right now ^^


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> You are all the worst.  u_u



Yes, awesome pic. :-D


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> Yes, awesome pic. :-D



|:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I'm a two-handed cheater at Stepmania =P
> edit: Oh and I'm listening to "Keygen" music right now ^^



Cheater? I use two hands too. It's not cheating. 

...5 years of experience talking. xD


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> You are all the worst.  u_u



Well, I like anything that sounds good. I can't help it D=

Though if you want specifics, I like The Dickies, Pink Floyd, Here Come the Mummies!, The Rolling Stones, 403 Forbiddena, and The Pixies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

[yt]rWL48bW5BtQ[/yt]

Wewt, take off your clothes and jacket! (Har-har, see what i did thar!)


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2010)

Takun said:


>



^ this is me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> ^ this is me



...and me.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...and me.



...aaaaand me.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Everything but rap, country, and Spanish music (except Spanish metal)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Techno is ok if I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

wow a lot of people don't like country or rap. 
(b^o^)b


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Everything but rap, country, and Spanish music (except Spanish metal)




[yt]GYuwLyD2qJ4[/yt]

Compliments of GH World Tour.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wow a lot of people don't like country or rap.
> (b^o^)b



I'm meh with country, but I hate rap. Unless it actually makes any sense, but we all know how rare that is.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm meh with country, but I hate rap. Unless it actually makes any sense, but we all know how rare that is.



Not any more rare than any other genre.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BT is the shit. <3


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2010)

God damn I hate you all (but I guess that's a given when it comes to music)

except takun


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> BT is the shit. <3



Double album ahhhh yeah.  I almost bought it this weekend but got DJ Shadow instead.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 29, 2010)

c-rap

now is that like c-murder because i think he's still in jail

let me check

yep still in jail


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> Double album ahhhh yeah.  I almost bought it this weekend but got DJ Shadow instead.


 Heck ya. BT got me into electronica in the first place.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm meh with country, but I hate rap. Unless it actually makes any sense, but we all know how rare that is.



lol, i take it i am one of the only ones here that actually listens to metal?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i take it i am one of the only ones here that actually listens to metal?



Nope. I do sometimes, and I'm sure others do too.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope. I do sometimes, and I'm sure others do too.



oh, alright. i do like techno too, just don't know of any bands i can name off of the tip of my head.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope. I do sometimes, and I'm sure others do too.


H&K is a metal head.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont like techno.

I like krautrock, post-punk, new wave, industrial, experimental noise, and the band "of montreal".

favourite bands:

THROBBING GRISTLE
einsturzende neubauten
fad gadget
project pitchfork
kraftwerk
nitzer ebb
laibach
bauhaus
siouxsie and the banshees
of montreal 
busdriver


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope you're not serious about the Throbbing Gristle. I never understood if that was an ongoing joke or not as every time I listened to them I wanted to shoot myself...


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> H&K is a metal head.



yeah, i can tell. after all, one of his species is "def leopard"



Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you're not serious about the Throbbing Gristle. I never understood if that was an ongoing joke or not as every time I listened to them I wanted to shoot myself...



lol, owch. must not sound too good then :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you're not serious about the Throbbing Gristle. I never understood if that was an ongoing joke or not as every time I listened to them I wanted to shoot myself...



that's the main point.

but here's an actually good song by them:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6144RV4c-9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6144RV4c-9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

actually their best ones are probably "united" and "adrenaline" 
just remember they're a 60's/70's band.


edit: OH WOW... that song has a furry on it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 29, 2010)

the throbbing gristles are my favorite english export


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like a dumb retard with down syndrome repeating the same shit over again.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that's the main point.
> 
> but here's an actually good song by them:
> 
> ...



wow, that's a pretty old band. you got my bands beat by at least like 10 years :/


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds like a dumb retard with down syndrome repeating the same shit over again.



little harsh, don't you think?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> little harsh, don't you think?



No, it sucks downright.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds like a dumb retard with down syndrome repeating the same shit over again.



you have no appreciation for this guy:








he's been a troll IRL in the music industry since 1969.

oh and he's also a woman now.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, it sucks downright.



maybe to you, but others may really like it and become offended.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds like a dumb retard with down syndrome repeating the same shit over again.



Now you know what it's like reading your posts.  >n.n<


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 29, 2010)

[yt]u1wBWhyKgW0[/yt]

I managed to fool a girlfriend with the cover - "David" she exclaimed "you've got some jazz funk! - put it on". I seem to remember we split up soon after.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, it sucks downright.



then you've never listened to this in a dark room:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9q1-lB4WofA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9q1-lB4WofA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> maybe to you, but others may really like it and become offended.



It's my own opinion now hush 



Takun said:


> Now you know what it's like reading your posts.  >n.n<



Guess I walked right into that one.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]u1wBWhyKgW0[/yt]
> 
> I managed to fool a girlfriend with the cover - "David" she exclaimed "you've got some jazz funk! - put it on". I seem to remember we split up soon after.



I love you.

and that's the original TG troll album.
they did that on purpose.
to purport people into buying their "20 jazz funk greats"


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

OP likes  techno music, yet calls rap "crap".

For the record, I hate techno worse than rap or country.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's my own opinion now hush
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I walked right into that one.



touche. i'll be good master


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

TG has made me what I am.
all of me.

I love you gen.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TG has made me what I am.
> all of me.
> 
> I love you gen.



they must be a very influencial band ^_^


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like Older bands...Dont like techno much...

Joy division, depeche mode, The sisters of mercy, H.I.M

all great bands


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I like Older bands...Dont like techno much...
> 
> Joy division, depeche mode, The sisters of mercy, H.I.M
> 
> all great bands



all great bands besides HIM.

listen to red lorry yellow lorry. moar gothrock. oh and the bolshoi.

dont forget bauhaus and siouxsie.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> they must be a very influencial band ^_^



they invented industrial, experimental noise, and EBM.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they invented industrial, experimental noise, and EBM.



wow. now THAT is talent.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they invented industrial, experimental noise, and EBM.



All good types of music.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow. now THAT is talent.





Tommy said:


> All good types of music.



you have Genesis P-Orridge to thank for all your NIN and stompy music.
and to a lesser degree; tomaz hostnik and cabaret voltaire.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> All good types of music.



persony i only like metal, little techno and classical, but oh well.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they invented industrial, experimental noise, and EBM.


 

God bless industrial.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you have Genesis P-Orridge to thank for all your NIN and stompy music.
> and to a lesser degree; tomaz hostnik and cabaret voltaire.



hm, lot of german sounding names there. although i love germans anywayz ^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> persony i only like metal, little techno and classical, but oh well.



I think you'd like this:
http://www.rathergood.com/laibach


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> persony i only like metal, little techno and classical, but oh well.



I like MANY types of music. It's one of the few things that I'm not choosy over.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> God bless industrial.



GODSPEED GENESIS!


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

OP you make me want to punch you square in the body repeatedly. violently.

but, some of (but not the only ones) my favs of different genres:

techno/electronic - MC Chris, "Older Crowd"
screamo - Chiodos, "Bulls Make Money, Bears Make Money, Pigs Get Slaughtered"
rap - DJ Bless, "Black Tar Heroin"
country - Miranda Lambert, "Gunpowder & Lead"
metal - Marilyn Manson, "Lunchbox" (that's as close to metal as you're gonna get me.)
rock - Queens of the Stone Age, "Little Sister"
soft - Bright Eyes, "Going for the Gold"
punk - Morning Glory, "Gimme Heroin"
crunkcore/scene - Breathe Carolina, "I.D.G.A.F."

you want more electronic, just ask


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 29, 2010)

Other than a couple of songs, I don't give a shit about techno, and techno remixes are fucking awful.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Still, Bach and Scarlatti and Handel have a shit-ton of music that I could "rave" to


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Electronica is pretty good. A very wide spectrum of music.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Electronica is pretty good. A very wide spectrum of music.



this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

I usually like 80's pop and RARELY 80's party music like 'Running In The 90's' but sometimes I also like rock to hard rock(Together with punk rock. I don't like metal).
Though i don't recognize all the kinds of music - I don't know what country is all about.
I don't know what is the difference between hiphop to rap (It's like an alarm clock in the morning - Woooooooohoooooo~!).

Also I am not a furry so I guess it will be over from now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

why is this in here? this has nothing to do with television...
modfail.


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why is this in here? this has nothing to do with television...
> modfail.






> *Entertainment Chatter* - Movies, music, TV and more! Leave your spoilers at the door!



mod fail fail


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 30, 2010)

I like non-lyrical music the best, so naturally I'd like Electronica. Classical is my favorite genre though. I think of Electronica as sort of being the "heir" of Classical music's legacy, in a way.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 30, 2010)

J'adore la musique de techno! :3

It's always been a favourite genre of mine, and it's what I like to mix as a DJ.

I still love almost all music, though. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Takun said:


> mod fail fail




mod just doesnt like techno.


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> {country and (c)rap}. <=I hate thees two.



I dislike country in general too, but hey there's quite a few decent rap musicians out there.

I listen to techno sometimes, but I'm more of a rock&roll kind of guy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone who claims to not like rap, have you actually LISTENED to any of it? For example Lose Yourself by Eminem ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFYQQPAOz7Y ) is considered one of the 200 greatest songs of all time, by Rolling Stone Magazine.

I'm not a huge hip-hop fan, but I respect it for what it is, and I do enjoy some of it. Maybe it's because I grew up in "da hood" when I was younger -- Who knows.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Rolling Stone Magazine



no no no no no no no D:<


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> J'adore la musique de techno! :3


That's pretty much all you need to know to be able to survive in France.

Lose Yourself is a great song and happens to be the only rap song I have in my library because it's pretty much the only one I can stand.

As far as techno is concerned, it's all good stuff. Pendulum, all of that Renard fellow's shit, and Chase & Status. I haven't looked into it all that much, so those are the only ones I know of D:

<3


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2010)

[yt]k3pMI4u-gj8[/yt]


|3c


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

I like oldies, classical music and marches.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 30, 2010)

i hate country so much its like pouring acid in my ears x.x


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i hate country so much its like pouring acid in my ears x.x



What about Johnny?

[yt]0lhf9U5Wf3Q[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about Johnny?


yesyesyes

"San Quentin", "Hurt" and "Man In Black" <333

His cover of Hurt just kicks the original's ass so shut up fanboys MY OPINION IS FINAL


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 30, 2010)

EUROBEAT - somewhat related, I love it so much
[yt]yx6d3YUQx3Q[/yt]
^probably my favorite song.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 30, 2010)

God you guys suck

Cept Aden and Takun 



:3


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> God you guys suck
> 
> Cept Aden and Takun
> 
> ...



:3c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about Johnny?
> 
> [yt]0lhf9U5Wf3Q[/yt]


Wow, I'm actually listening to that song right now. LOL


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 30, 2010)

I hate it with a passion, I will remain with classical music and non-mainstream metal, TYVM.

I also do not like raves because they play looping music which I can't stand...does stagnancy in variety ever come to you folks?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> does stagnancy in variety ever come to you folks?


I don't know what this means, but it sure sounds sexy. ;3 Wanna go out to dinner?


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wow a lot of people don't like country or rap.
> (b^o^)b



Well I'm not surprised that many people hate country and(c)rap. 

I can't stand rap because I hate their voices, definitely when their attempting poetry. I might sound racist but it's true.  

And country just fucking sucks.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Try here and here for synth music. Also look up Mr. Scruff.


If you don't like rap, try here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dM24ey1Cmc I usually don't like rap but there's some stuff in every genre that is just great. To all who don't like rap look up 'Uncle Sam, goddamn' by Brother Ali. Great stuff even though I usually like more sophisticated music like Steely Dan or the Grateful Dead.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 6, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> Well I'm not surprised that many people hate country and*(c)rap.*
> 
> I can't stand rap because I hate their voices, definitely when their attempting poetry. I might sound racist but it's true.
> 
> And country just fucking sucks.



Be moar original plz


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I might sound racist but



actually you probably are racist! ^o^

but it is all right a lot of homosexuals are


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> actually you probably are racist! ^o^
> 
> but it is all right a lot of homosexuals are


 
I am living proof of this statement.

I hate whites, blacks, spaniards, italians, asians, Jews, every moonspeak nationality and every latin nationality. 

And ALBANIANS.

And I think it makes me a better person, for hating everybody rather than being biased.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I hate it with a passion, I will remain with classical music and non-mainstream metal, TYVM.
> 
> I also do not like raves because they play looping music which I can't stand...does stagnancy in variety ever come to you folks?


I like Classical as well, but never enjoyed the looping in Techno and repetitiveness. Trance however always seems to be a morphing beat, and with Psychedelic Trance no matter how much I listen to a track I always find a new sound I hadn't noticed before in it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

Bump

http://www.jamendo.com/en/download/album/65678/?output=contentonly

Free album boii

Here's their SoundCloud if you want to know what you're in for: http://soundcloud.com/cypher-tales


----------

